# My first monster mud project



## Trail of terror (Jun 9, 2010)

My son and I decided to do our first monster mud project today. we built a 11 foot Grim Reaper. Here is some pictures right after we got done with the monster mud. We are going to drylock it tomorrow. We think it turned out pretty good.. What do yall think?


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

I think its better than "pretty good". Thats gonna look kick'in once the mud is all said and done. Add some ominous lighting.. you have a winner there!


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

That is really pretty awesome. I'm pretty jealous!! Could someone send me a link to what all this monster mud is and how to do it? Thanks!


----------



## Trail of terror (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah I will later... its just sheet rock mud (joint compound) mixed with paint... gives texture


----------



## Regina86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice, post pics of finished product when you get there, excited to see

Happy Haunting


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll agree it looks good. 

However, if I was to build one, I would bulk up the frame work/arms. He also looks a bit skinny in the bottom half (or perhaps that's the look your going for?). I would also have to have those nice clean edges ripped and teared and torn.


----------

